# TextArea löschen



## benedictbaur (31. Jan 2004)

Hallo, wie kann ich den Text aus einer TextArea löschen?

Oder wie kann ich die Anzahl der Zeichen in der TextArea ermitteln?

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe


----------



## bummerland (31. Jan 2004)

benedictbaur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, wie kann ich den Text aus einer TextArea löschen?




```
textarea.setText("");
```



			
				benedictbaur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder wie kann ich die Anzahl der Zeichen in der TextArea ermitteln?




```
textarea.getText().length()
```


----------

